# Wie viel Gold habt ihr gebunkert?



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

In Anlehnung zum Thread vom 7. September 2009. http://forum.buffed....age__mode__show

Ergebnis:

0 bis 1000 	Gold: 328 Stimmen (22,34%)
1001 Gold bis 5000 	Gold: 448 Stimmen (30,52%)
5001 Gold bis 10000 Gold: 208 Stimmen (14,17%)
10001 Gold bis 50000 Gold: 284 Stimmen (19,35%)
50001 Gold bis 100000 Gold: 49 Stimmen (3,34%)
100001 Gold bis 200000 Gold: 30 Stimmen (2,04%)
 	über 200000 Gold: 121 Stimmen (8,24%)

In den letzten Wochen haben ja einige fleißig gefarmt und das AH belagert. Mich würde mal eine aktuelle Umfrage so kurz vor'm Start von Cataclysm interessieren und wie es sich zur damaligen Umfrage entwickelt hat. Die Werte habe ich zu damals bewusst angehoben, in der Vermutung, dass sie doch deutlich gestiegen sind.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche noch vor Cata ans Cap zu kommen.  Soviel Gold im Spiel nötig? Sicher nicht. Eine weitere Herausforderung im Spiel? Jo!


----------



## kræy (17. November 2010)

Durch's AH kommst du garnicht mehr an Gold ran  Zumindest bei mir als Alchi nicht mehr da kaum noch jemand raiden geht und keine Fläschchen mehr kauft. Und Kräuter braucht mittlerweile auch niemand mehr so wie's aussieht.

Aber an Gold habe ich noch 5-6k in meiner virtueller Tasche!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

15.000 bis 25.000
Hatte vor so 3-4 Mons mit Edelsteinen gut Gold gemacht, jetzt vor Cata mit Erzen. (atm aber nur knapp über 15k^^)


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

Als Alchi ist es wirklich schwer geworden. Gerade mit den ICC 30%-Buff schmeißt auch niemand mehr Fläschchen ein. Kräuter gingen noch etwas besserm nachdem alle Glyphen brauchten, dies flaut aber auch wieder ab. Mit dem neuen Alchimount könnte der Bedarf an Skill-Kräuter aber auch wieder steigen.  Im AH handel ich derzeit überwiegend Haustiere, die sind immer etwas Content-Stand unabhängig. Die Leute zahlen entweder viel Gold für bestimmte Pets oder nicht.


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 15.000 bis 25.000
> Hatte vor so 3-4 Mons mit Edelsteinen gut Gold gemacht, jetzt vor Cata mit Erzen. (atm aber nur knapp über 15k^^)



Vor 3 Monaten gab es auf Zuluhed massig Mithrilerz für 6g/Stack. Mittlerweile hat es sich bei 50 Gold eingependelt, was treiben die Leute? Ich tippe auf Ingis die skillen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

waldiusa schrieb:


> Vor 3 Monaten gab es auf Zuluhed massig Mithrilerz für 6g/Stack. Mittlerweile hat es sich bei 50 Gold eingependelt, was treiben die Leute? Ich tippe auf Ingis die skillen.


Oder Schmied


----------



## Scorpi75 (17. November 2010)

also bei uns gehts noch mit dem Alchi.
Frostlotus kann man für 5-6G kaufen (auffüllen wenn nicht selber genug gedroppt)
daraus dann Frostwyrm herstellen und für 12-14G pro Flask verkaufen ...
Mache da inner Woche ca. 1500-2000g mit (Zeitaufwand pro Woche ca. 4 Std.)
Bin jetzt bei 63k


----------



## ChaosX (17. November 2010)

25.001 bis 75.000 Gold


----------



## Izara (17. November 2010)

Scorpi75 schrieb:


> also bei uns gehts noch mit dem Alchi.
> Frostlotus kann man für 5-6G kaufen (auffüllen wenn nicht selber genug gedroppt)
> daraus dann Frostwyrm herstellen und für 12-14G pro Flask verkaufen ...
> Mache da inner Woche ca. 1500-2000g mit (Zeitaufwand pro Woche ca. 4 Std.)
> Bin jetzt bei 63k


Also bei uns stellen "ganz schlaue Verkäufer" ihren Frostlotus für nicht mal 2 g ins AH und die "noch schlaueren" verkaufen die Flasks für 4 g .. hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich weder Frostlotus kaufen noch die dazugehörigen Kräuter ^^ Aber schön, dass nicht auf jedem Server die Leute irre geworden sind


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (17. November 2010)

Hey,

also ich hab derzeit ca. 12,5k - wird aber noch mehr werden. 

Hab durch n Schurken den ich mir auf 80 gespielt hab sehr viel Gold durch FArmberufe gemacht und 
mitm Pala Kräuter und Steine verkauft ^^

MfG


----------



## Branntwein (17. November 2010)

joa die Wirtschaft in WoW ist immer sehr sprunghaft.
so richtig riskieren kann man eigentlich nix..

hab vor ein paar Wochen einen Ramponierten Schwertgriff für 2000 Gold erworben und ihn nach na halben Stunde, aus Angst ich würde nichtmal mehr 2k dafür kriegen, für 2,5k an den nächst besten weiter vertickt.
zu der zeit waren schon keine Griffe mehr im AH.. und wenn doch, dann nie teurer als 3,5k .... jetzt sind wieder einige drin, und der günstigste für 6k

aber ich denke doch, dass man durchs AH viel Gold machen kann, das Problem ist, dass man die realation verloren hat Ôo.
Immer wenn ich angefangen habe mit einem neuen Account (2 mal passiert) habe ich mir mit Bergbau ein paar Gold im AH verdient. Zu Anfang sind dann 100 Gold auch richtig richtig viel.
Neuerdings droppen 3 graue Waffen, die zusammen schon 40g wert sind. So viel dazu 


habe btw 18k angesammelt, und erhöht sich pro Tag immer um die 500g.
Ich erhoffe mir ein Mount aus Cataclysm, was wie das Tundramammut Händler trägt und auch im den Dreh 15-20k kostet. (weiß da jemand schon bescheid, ob es ein Händlermount geben wird?)


----------



## Scorpi75 (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Also bei uns stellen "ganz schlaue Verkäufer" ihren Frostlotus für nicht mal 2 g ins AH und die "noch schlaueren" verkaufen die Flasks für 4 g .. hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich weder Frostlotus kaufen noch die dazugehörigen Kräuter ^^ Aber schön, dass nicht auf jedem Server die Leute irre geworden sind



Jo stimmt .. aber bei machen Sachen ist bei uns der Preis total im Keller. Ich habe noch nen Tiwnk der Verzauberer ist, damit ist echt nix mehr zu holen ^^


----------



## Flachtyp (17. November 2010)

Habe so um 100 k. Momentan kann man bei uns irgendwie grade keine Geld im AH machen. Ich habe mir dann vor ein paar Wochen mal überlegt den "Ekelhafter Schlammling" erneut zu farmen um ihn zu verkaufen, da ich ihn im AH Monate lang nicht gesehen hatte. Ich habe dann innerhalb 1 Woche 3 Stück davon für insgesamt über 20 k verkauft ^^. Allerdings auch viele Stunden am Tag gefarmt :-(.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

als was das gold angeht hab ich gerade genug um mir das neue fliegen zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> wasn dass? verlängerte wartungsarbeiten auf den unten aufgelisteten realms (siehe log in screen) und dann sind doch alle Europäischen off?
> 
> habs gerade nachgeschaut die britten und die Franzosen gucken auch doof aus der wäsche vorm rechner bestimmt


falschen Thread erwischt?^^
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/47601-ist-heute-mittwoch-und-dein-server-ist-down/


----------



## Kerbe (17. November 2010)

habe mir eben mal wieder 20k gold gekauft ist billiger als zu farmen stunden lang


----------



## Jasyra1980 (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Also bei uns stellen "ganz schlaue Verkäufer" ihren Frostlotus für nicht mal 2 g ins AH und die "noch schlaueren" verkaufen die Flasks für 4 g .. hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich weder Frostlotus kaufen noch die dazugehörigen Kräuter ^^ Aber schön, dass nicht auf jedem Server die Leute irre geworden sind



Bei den Preisen kann man ja schon zum lvln flask einwerfen ^^


----------



## Golor (17. November 2010)

Bin seid 3 Jahren in WoW und fast seid dem im AH unterwegs...
Mein Kontostand beläuft sich auf ca 550.000 Gold, mal ein bischen mehr, mal bischen weniger
Im moment geht nicht gerade viel im AH, aber ab dem 7 Dezember geht´s wieder ab^^
Achja, das habe ich alles alleine geschafft, habe keine Chinafarmer oder einen Raid im rücken


----------



## X-eln (17. November 2010)

bin atm bei erst bei 700k, wobei ich auch erst vor nem halben jahr angefangen hab mich mit dem ah zu beschäftigen ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> habe mir eben mal wieder 20k gold gekauft ist billiger als zu farmen stunden lang


Auf die Gefahr hin, nen Troll zu füttern...
Was heißt "ist billiger als zu farmen"? Musst du Mobs & Resourcen bezahlen damit sie sich von dir looten lassen? Dachte farmen wäre in den 12-13 Euro die man monatlich zahlt mit inbegriffen. Naja, egal...

btt: Alle Chars zusammen genommen hab ich nich mal 10k. Ich finde immer irgendwas, um mein Gold (meist sinnlos) zu verprassen. Und sei es zig Stacks Titanerz zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung irgendwann mal 3 Epics auf einmal beim sondieren zu eriwschen...


----------



## Joolanda (17. November 2010)

> bin atm bei erst bei 700k, wobei ich auch erst vor nem halben jahr angefangen hab mich mit dem ah zu beschäftigen ^^





> Mein Kontostand beläuft sich auf ca 550.000 Gold, mal ein bischen mehr, mal bischen weniger



Dazu würde ich gerne mal ein Screen sehen. Solche Spieler gibt es zwar, aber das muss erstmal bewiesen werden, bevor sowas glaubwürdig erscheint.


----------



## Golor (17. November 2010)

sobald die server wieder on sind


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Endlich mal ein Topic in dem man schreiben kann wie viel Gold man hat 
Es gibt einfach zu wenige hiervon 

kussi


----------



## Golor (17. November 2010)

der screni ist ein bischen älter aber egal, hoffe ist gross genug


----------



## Bighorn (17. November 2010)

Momentan kann man im AH allenfalls mit Glyphen Geld machen, ist natürlich von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. 
Das große Geld mit Nordend-Mats geht erst wieder wenn die Cata-Twinks mit Handwerk in den Bereich kommen. 

Solange mache ich auch erst mal einen großen Bogen ums AH.


Mein Kontostand liegt komischerweise immer knapp vor 50k. Irgendwie kommt dann immer irgend eine Anschaffung bzw Patch 4.0.1 dazwischen das mir die Kohle wieder aus der Tasche zieht.
Jetzt waren es eben wieder 20k für Main und Twinks um 310er Flugskill zu lernen.


----------



## Problembeere (17. November 2010)

Wenn du nicht die gleichen Werte nimmst kannst du die Ergebnisse nicht aussagekräftig vergleichen, das ist dir bewusst, oder? ^^


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Topic in dem man schreiben kann wie viel Gold man hat
> Es gibt einfach zu wenige hiervon
> 
> kussi



Stimmt, die fehlende Umfrage fehlte da immer, für Statistikverliebte ist sowas immer ein Schmankerl. ;-)



Problembeere schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht die gleichen Werte nimmst kannst du die Ergebnisse nicht aussagekräftig vergleichen, das ist dir bewusst, oder? ^^



Es geht auch eher um eine Tendenz.




Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann vor ein paar Wochen mal überlegt den "Ekelhafter Schlammling" erneut zu farmen um ihn zu verkaufen, da ich ihn im AH Monate lang nicht gesehen hatte. Ich habe dann innerhalb 1 Woche 3 Stück davon für insgesamt über 20 k verkauft ^^. Allerdings auch viele Stunden am Tag gefarmt :-(.



Bei uns ähnlich, ewig nicht im AH, dann stellt den einer mal vür 2,5k ins AH und ich kaufe den. Dann kommt der tolle Plan den wieder für 7,5k zu verkaufen und was passiert? Es stehen 3 weitere drin und alle unterbieten sich. Aber auf lange Sicht werde ich die Dinger immer los, es kann dann durchaus mal 2 bis 3 Monate dauern, da muss man Durchhaltevermögen haben.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

waldiusa schrieb:


> Stimmt, die fehlende Umfrage fehlte da immer, für Statistikverliebte ist sowas immer ein Schmankerl. ;-)



man könnte die TE auch anschreiben und drauf hinweisen, dass solche Funktionen fehlen 
wäre sicher weniger " Arbeit " als einen komplett neuen Topic zu eröffnen


----------



## Michithekiller (17. November 2010)

Joolanda schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich gerne mal ein Screen sehen. Solche Spieler gibt es zwar, aber das muss erstmal bewiesen werden, bevor sowas glaubwürdig erscheint.



Das denke ich auch, vorallem am besten wo man das Datum sieht


----------



## Millwall (17. November 2010)

<---Mr. Dauerpleite




Ehrlich gesagt bin ich aber auch zu faul, mir Gold zu scheffeln (als Schurke und Ingi an sich kein Problem).


----------



## Ragipopagi (17. November 2010)

Hab auch nie so wirklich Kohle... Immer Hurtigkeitstränke, Unsichtbarkeitstränke und Anti-Stun Trunk (wie hieß der nochma?) im AH kaufen is auf die Dauer Teuer.. naja

Bei uns im AH gehen die Bücher für die Shen'dralar recht gut weg. 450G und aufwärts pro Buchband...

MmG  Ragi


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

Millwall schrieb:


> <---Mr. Dauerpleite
> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich aber auch zu faul, mir Gold zu scheffeln (als Schurke und Ingi an sich kein Problem).



Gerade als Schurke biste doch weit vorne dabei.  Man munkelt, dass einige Wahnsinnige viel Gold für Kisten mit Plunder ausgeben.  Als Ingi ist TW auch ganz nett, wenn es der eigenen Fraktion gehört. Mittlerweile sicher nicht mer so lukrativ, aber als man für nen Äonenfeuer auf unserem Server noch bis 40g gezahlt hat nen interessanter Farmpunkt.  Wenn man zusätzlich noch Bergbauer war um so besser.


----------



## Nash1980 (17. November 2010)

Hab leider spät mit dem AH handel angefangen und komme somit auf "nur" ca 240k durch meinen Ehevertrag bin ich auch noch dazu verpflichtet die hälft abzugeben, also stehen mir Persönlich nur ca 120k zu^^ 
Wobei ich beim AH Handel bleiben werde, ist eine sehr schöne Lösung um schnell an viel Gold zukommen, man braucht halt Startkapital!


----------



## Norua (17. November 2010)

hab genug um mir das alchi mount zu kaufen zu können


----------



## Erulan (17. November 2010)

zur zeit auf nathrezim gesammt= 28k bar!! 2 chopper im ah 3 ag tunierpets 6 normalr mountsdrin diverse vz rezepte gesamter waren wert ca 50k im ah
aleine mein hunter macht beim farmen schon 5k die woche und das mit ca 3h/tägl
gfarmen war noch nie n prob find ich




achja 5 charas lv 80 jeder hatt epic fly 2 haben 310% 1 tundramammut 2 chopper 2 grose eismammuts 3 rote drachen 1 char mit 92 mounts und 83 pets
rechne da mal den wert aus^^


nennt mich

onkel dagobert^^


----------



## Rainaar (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Also bei uns stellen "ganz schlaue Verkäufer" ihren Frostlotus für nicht mal 2 g ins AH und die "noch schlaueren" verkaufen die Flasks für 4 g .. hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich weder Frostlotus kaufen noch die dazugehörigen Kräuter ^^ Aber schön, dass nicht auf jedem Server die Leute irre geworden sind



Jepp, auf Antonidas ham wer auch solche Preise für Blömchers und Fläschchen. Verstehen kann ich das irgendwie nicht. 

Nochweniger verstehe ich allerdings warum die Preise für Klamotten um ungefähr 500% gestiegen sind. Und das bei allen Levelstufen. z.B. Stufe 55 Lederhose blau für 300 Gold? Kette lila 200Item 1200 Gold? 

Wer kauft gefühlte 4 Tage vor Cataclysm noch Klamotten im AH?

Ahc, fast vergessen: Ich komm nicht auf mehr als 3-4k Gold. Nie.


----------



## Shizo. (17. November 2010)

ca 30.000 g


----------



## Stevesteel (17. November 2010)

ich habe atm knappe 14k, mir persönlich reicht dieser Betrag auch, wüßte nicht, was ich mit mehr Gold anfangen könnte.
Mounts möchte ich nicht kaufen, Berufe habe ich mit vielen Chars voll ausgeskillt, was ich benötige für Raids o.ä., stelle ich mit allen selbst her.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Normal 75.000 Gold - 100.000 Gold. Da ich gerade Insane mache alles aber sehr geschrumpft.


----------



## Schiimon (17. November 2010)

Erulan schrieb:


> zur zeit auf nathrezim gesammt= 28k bar!! 2 chopper im ah 3 ag tunierpets 6 normalr mountsdrin diverse vz rezepte gesamter waren wert ca 50k im ah
> aleine mein hunter macht beim farmen schon 5k die woche und das mit ca 3h/tägl
> gfarmen war noch nie n prob find ich
> 
> ...



der gibt das Geld nicht aus...

BTT: 35k +- danach hatt ich kein Bock mehr mich jeden Tag hinzusetzen 
Naja, mit Cata wird dann wieder gescheffelt.


----------



## Pitbull Master (17. November 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte bis gestern Abend 31k Gold aufn Server - hab mir dann fürn Main den Chopper machen lassen.

Übers AH Gold verdienen? Schon lange nicht mehr. Ich bunker nur das Zeug meistens auf 2x4 GiBa-Fächern, und wenn dann jemand kommt, der low lvl items braucht, so mach ich dann auf die Schnelle mal 500 - 1k g

Aber das meiste Gold kan man derzeit imho mit den Questerfolgen verdienen kann - bin mittlerweile mit 3 chars Meister der Lehren von Nordend.


----------



## Elnor (17. November 2010)

Hab momentan durch Auktionshaushandel innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre auf meiner Bankgilde knapp 870.000 Gold gebunkert! Mein Main muss mit 10k auskommen. Hoffentlich gibts dafür mal was zu kaufen in Cataclysm!
Zum Glyphengeschäft gabs halt massig Goldumsatz nebenbei!


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Mein alter Main war Dauerpleite und hab dann nach einer Pause neu angefangen und mittlerweile so um die 3500 Gold zusammen. Sie bekommt dann aber mein neuer Main wenns dann endlich soweit ist^^.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. November 2010)

Jeder 80er (nun 5) hat 5k außer der Main der hat mehr wegen evtl Mounts die ich sammel. Dann noch etwas Reserven bei den Bankchars. Ansonsten horte ich kein Gold denn darin sehe ich keinen Sinn. Außerdem twinke ich viel und die wollen auch immer was...


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

hab net viel gold (rund 4000 vielleicht) hab aber matz für cata gefarmt die im wert so bei 10.000-15.000 liegen


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

4000 Gold würde ich nicht zwingend als nicht viel bezeichnen. Damit kann man in Cata entspannt questen, dadurch eh mehr Gold anhäufen und sich hier und da was kaufen. Viel Gold ist immer dann von Vorteil, wenn man etwas immer sofort haben will. Ob es dann nun sinnvoll ist für die ersten epischen Cata-Items im AH 4-stellige Goldbeträge auszugeben steht dann auf 'nem anderen Blatt. 
Hatte mir zunächst überlegt nen Server-First in Sachen Berufe zu machen, allerdings habe ich das wieder abgeblasen. Dazu müsste ich alle Mats zu jedem Preis kaufen und das kann unter Umständen sehr teuer werden. Da werde ich einfach ne Woche später meinen Beruf auf dem maximalen Level haben und bin immer noch zeitig dabei


----------



## Izara (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> habe mir eben mal wieder 20k gold gekauft ist billiger als zu farmen stunden lang


rofl.. arme sau 

ich mach die 20k an nem guten AH tag ohne was dafür zu tun außer billig einzukaufen. schon arm so leute wie du


----------



## Izara (17. November 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Jepp, auf Antonidas ham wer auch solche Preise für Blömchers und Fläschchen. Verstehen kann ich das irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Nochweniger verstehe ich allerdings warum die Preise für Klamotten um ungefähr 500% gestiegen sind. Und das bei allen Levelstufen. z.B. Stufe 55 Lederhose blau für 300 Gold? Kette lila 200Item 1200 Gold?
> 
> ...



hm, was man bei uns gut loswerden kann im AH (muss halt auch droppen, damit mans hat XD ): grüne, blaue und evtl auch epische richtig gut aussehende Items  egal ob klamotten oder waffen. ich werd fast alles los, was sich beim twinken so ansammelt. und das nicht für 10-50 g nö ^^ für mind. 99 xD es funktioniert und ich hab keine Ahnung, wer sowas kauft, da das Addon Mailopener (?) viel zu schnell öffnet *lach*


----------



## Kerbe (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> rofl.. arme sau
> 
> ich mach die 20k an nem guten AH tag ohne was dafür zu tun außer billig einzukaufen. schon arm so leute wie du




Kann doch jedem egal sein ob man kauft oder nicht habe eben keine zeit um ständig am pc zu hängen


----------



## Cantharion (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Kann doch jedem egal sein ob man kauft oder nicht habe eben keine zeit um ständig am pc zu hängen



Ich kümmer mich, wenn überhaupt, 10-15min am Tag um Gold und habe ca 30k.
Das Argument ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Kerbe (17. November 2010)

ist mir Latte kaufe trozdem weiter gibt genug die kaufen also wayne


----------



## Plattenbau (17. November 2010)

Mal am Rand gefragt...
Ist es eigentlich klug, seinen Goldstand preiszugeben? Oder kann man den irgendwo sowieso einsehen?
Na egal...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Mal am Rand gefragt...
> Ist es eigentlich klug, seinen Goldstand preiszugeben? Oder kann man den irgendwo sowieso einsehen?
> Na egal...


Es ist doch egal, ob man seinen Goldstand angibt, oder was sollte das für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. November 2010)

call me Mr. Dauerpleite!!! xD 

Musste gestern wieder mal rnd inis machen, weil die wenigstens etwas Gold geben,
damit ich mir überhaupt die Reparatur meines Equips leisten konnte >.<



Aber das war bei mir schon immer so ^^
Ich hab mit meinem main das erste Reiten irgendwann mit 65 gelernt,
obwohl ich seit der vanilla Beta spielen,
Fliegen sowieso erst in Nordend... da gab das questen irgendwie mehr Gold xD

Von sowas wie nem Mamut oder gar nem chopper kann ich nur träumen :-s


----------



## MAY28 (17. November 2010)

mein kontostand beläuft sich atm auf ca 5000 wobei 2000 auf allein von meim twink vom lvln kommt  sonst bin ich meistens dauerpleite aber irgendwie hat sich was angesammelt xD


----------



## Shendria (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> rofl.. arme sau
> 
> ich mach die 20k an nem guten AH tag ohne was dafür zu tun außer billig einzukaufen. schon arm so leute wie du



Auf der anderen Seite sind es genau die Leute, denen es nichts ausmacht mal eben ein wenig mehr Kohle für ein Teil auszugeben. Wer die Grenze überschritten hat, dem ist ingame sowieso alles egal. Ein paar Euro und schon hat sich das wieder.... und wir freun uns über die Leute die einem für Unsummen irgendwas abkaufen.


Bei mir liegen grad glaub ca. 30k rum. Mehr brauch ich auch nicht wirklich, außerdem ist bei uns es AH momentan bei vielen Dingen am Tiefpunkt und ich bin doch so farmfaul....  Den Anfang in Cata müsst ich damit jedenfalls überstehn können ^^


----------



## riggedi (17. November 2010)

Hab ca. 35 K auf dem Main Char und ca. 10 K auf den Twinks verteilt.
Sehr gut Gold farmen kann man, wie ich finde, wenn man erst auf Maximalstufe losquestet (ab Nordend selbstverfreilich).
Da rollen dann die Dublonen...

Riggedi


----------



## atkins (17. November 2010)

Habe nie verstanden, was für einen Zweck es haben sollte in WoW das Gold auf der hohen Kante zu haben. Wenn ich was wollte (bsp. Chopper) habe ich mich eine Woche dran gesetzt zu farmen und AH Geschäfte zu machen und wenn ich mein Ziel erreicht hab, hab ich wieder n lässigen gemacht.

Wäre mir zu müßig jeden Tag das AH zu sondieren... Spiele WoW noch des Spaßes wegen... nicht um mein Online-Ego zu pumpen 

Meine Chars hatten stets ca. 3-5k Gold... genug, um mal, wenns nötig war, Flasks etc. zu kaufen ... Buff-Food habe ich mir immer selber gekocht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. November 2010)

Ich hab jeden Kupferling bis jetzt investiert. Gibt durch die Quests eh genug.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> ist mir Latte kaufe trozdem weiter gibt genug die kaufen also wayne



Und genau wegen Leuten wie dir gibt es soviele Goldseller und sonstiges in WoW. Ich meine du erkaufst dir ungerechtfertigt einen Vorteil im Spiel. 
Tippst du auch nen Goldcheat in nen Offline Spiel ein? Ist genau das selbe

und dann auch noch damit argumentieren das es auch andere machen. 

echt arm, ehrlich


----------



## Nivâ (17. November 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil habe in den vergangenen Monaten ordendlich Saronit verkauft und so ein schönes Polster von ca. 78.000 Gold zu bunkern. Ich werde davon aber einen Großteil wieder für das Crafting-Raid-Set und auch für die Matz des Alchi-Mountes ausgeben, wo wir dann noch bei ca 40.000 Gold stehen. Danach werde ich entweder wieder sparen oder meinen Heal-Shamanen das nötige Equip für die Cata Raids herstellen lassen.


----------



## Einer von vielen (17. November 2010)

atkins schrieb:


> Habe nie verstanden, was für einen Zweck es haben sollte in WoW das Gold auf der hohen Kante zu haben. Wenn ich was wollte (bsp. Chopper) habe ich mich eine Woche dran gesetzt zu farmen und AH Geschäfte zu machen und wenn ich mein Ziel erreicht hab, hab ich wieder n lässigen gemacht.
> 
> Wäre mir zu müßig jeden Tag das AH zu sondieren... Spiele WoW noch des Spaßes wegen... nicht um mein Online-Ego zu pumpen
> 
> Meine Chars hatten stets ca. 3-5k Gold... genug, um mal, wenns nötig war, Flasks etc. zu kaufen ... Buff-Food habe ich mir immer selber gekocht.



/sign

Mir ist das ganze irgendwie auch zu eintönig, nur damit mein "virtueller" Kontostand Summen anzeigt, die ich so wohl auch nemme nutzen werde. Zumal finde ich, dass es mit jedem Addon einfacher wird entsprechend viel Gold zu verdienen-> Ich kann daher warten mit dem Farmen bis ich das Gold auch wirklich brauche.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Einer schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Mir ist das ganze irgendwie auch zu eintönig, nur damit mein "virtueller" Kontostand Summen anzeigt, die ich so wohl auch nemme nutzen werde. Zumal finde ich, dass es mit jedem Addon einfacher wird entsprechend viel Gold zu verdienen-> Ich kann daher warten mit dem Farmen bis ich das Gold auch wirklich brauche.



Mach mal am "Rande des Wahnsinns" und behaupte dann, man würde das nur machen, um das Gold "Auf der hohen Kante" zu haben. Was im Übrigen weder anstrengend, noch zeitaufwendig ist.


----------



## atkins (17. November 2010)

Über Zeitaufwand lässt sich streiten, aber gewiss setzt jeder seine Prioritäten im Spiel anders. Ein Streit an dieser Stelle würde zu nichts führen. 

Ich für meinen Teil betrachte es durchaus als zeitaufwändig mehr Zeit im Spiel zu verbringen als ich möchte, nur um zwangsmäßig eine Gier nach Online-Wohlstandzu befriedigen.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

atkins schrieb:


> Über Zeitaufwand lässt sich streiten, aber gewiss setzt jeder seine Prioritäten im Spiel anders. Ein Streit an dieser Stelle würde zu nichts führen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil betrachte es durchaus als zeitaufwändig mehr Zeit im Spiel zu verbringen als ich möchte, nur um zwangsmäßig eine Gier nach Online-Wohlstandzu befriedigen.



Troll ? Es soll noch Menschen geben die aus Spaß spielen.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Troll ? Es soll noch Menschen geben die aus Spaß spielen.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Einer von vielen (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Troll ? Es soll noch Menschen geben die aus Spaß spielen.




Ich hatte eigentlich bei Farmen / Handeln an stundenlanges erz-suchen oder immer wieder online gehen und ins ah schauen gedacht (als Beispiel). Und das empfinde ich nicht als Spielspaß->ergo zeitaufwand der nicht sein muss. Weshalb ich das auch nur mache wenn ich das Geld gerade brauche. Wenn jemand Spaß am Handeln sieht (gibt ja genug Computerspiele die sich allein auf das Handeln beschränken und die werden ja auch gespielt) ist daran nichts falsch, nur mir persönlich macht das kein Spaß, wollte aber nicht jemand anderen seine Spielweise schlecht reden.


----------



## Arthas1993 (17. November 2010)

> Mach mal am "Rande des Wahnsinns" und behaupte dann, man würde das nur machen, um das Gold "Auf der hohen Kante" zu haben. Was im Übrigen weder anstrengend, noch zeitaufwendig ist.



mit cata wird er eh vereinfacht also wird blizz ich glaube schon was machen damti man nciht mehr 100k gold haben muss


----------



## teroa (17. November 2010)

pro chara oder insgesammt ???...


----------



## Sèv! (17. November 2010)

Ich bin gerade bei ~ 40k Gold.

Ich farme nicht / Wirtschafte nicht sondern lasse das Gold auf mich zukommen ;')
Durch Raids / Angeldaily kommt einfach genug Gold.

Und mal ehrlich : 40k sind mehr als genug wenn man nichts tolles kaufen will / schon hat / Berufe
voll hat etc.


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> pro chara oder insgesammt ???...



Das was du mit deinem Main und den Twinks zusammenkratzen kannst.


----------



## Cazor (17. November 2010)

Leute, haut euren Müll raus! Trotz Event und allem hat Lichtbart seit Montag 5k Gold gemacht.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (17. November 2010)

also bei mir aufm server kann man mit kaum etwas noch ordentlich gold verdienen ^^
verzauberer geht grad noch so aber alchi/ingi/kräuter/bergbau sind die preise im keller 
aber hab trotzdem mit meinem verzauberer immer noch so 5k pro woche wenn ich mich täglich für gut 45min hinsetz und bissl am ah rumdoktor ^^

stand zurzeit sind 13k weilich mein gold immer nur fürs epic fliegen meiner chars verheitze zum großteil *hust* 5 80iger macht ja jetzt 5x10k gold mit dem 310% reiten ^^


----------



## Imonaboat (17. November 2010)

90k auf 3 chars verteilt 

reicht


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> mit cata wird er eh vereinfacht also wird blizz ich glaube schon was machen damti man nciht mehr 100k gold haben muss



Weil Shen'dralar ja auch den hohen Goldbetrag ausmacht.... 

Naja, anderes Thema.


----------



## sharas1 (17. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt knapp 90k auf allen chars und bin trotzdem weiter am farmen weil ich hoffe das die matspreise für nordendkräuter und erze 
nach in cata wieder ein bischen anziehen....


----------



## Tounho (17. November 2010)

Meiner is größer!


----------



## Alux (17. November 2010)

Ich bin leider bissel faul und hab erst jetzt wieder angefangen Gold zu farmen da ich momentan so ~8k G hab. Ich hätte eigentlich ArgentumDaylis machen sollen seit ich 80 bin ( hab mir errechnet das das 17,5k G wären) naja jetzt wo man weniger G bekommt für Daylis ärger ich mich schon. Der Hauptgrund warum ich farme ist der ,dass laut dem momentanen Stand die HÄndler Mats fürs Alchi Mount stolze 24k!!! G kosten. 8xSand der Zeit zu 3k G pro Stück bei nem Händler in Uldum kaufbar.


----------



## Sapphirexd (17. November 2010)

Hab bis jetzt 615k gebunkert denke aber bis cata rauskommt hab ich so ca 640k


----------



## Luc - (17. November 2010)

Ich bunkere 193.991 Gold, hab gerade nach geschaut.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Kirisute (17. November 2010)

Also mein Main Char hat 36k im mom bin Schmied und Inschriftler da kann man immer noch Kohle mit machen und Patch sei dank braucht ja aktuell jeder Glyphen


----------



## Mofeist (17. November 2010)

finde das bunkern keinen sinn macht^^, weils im addon eh wieder ne inflation gibt. außer man hat halt echt 250k<


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. November 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> finde das bunkern keinen sinn macht^^, weils im addon eh wieder ne inflation gibt. außer man hat halt echt 250k<



Naja Inflation hin oder her, ich find es ist immer ganz gut ein bisschen Gold auf der hohen Kante zu haben. Wir wissen halt noch nicht was uns erwartet von dem her ist es nicht schlecht für Eventualitäten Gold bereit zu haben. Ich meine damit aber keine 200k, die wird man wohl nicht ausgeben können


----------



## TheEwanie (17. November 2010)

Jetz blamier ich mich hier bestimmt.....ich hab ganze 99 Gold :>


----------



## legend codename (17. November 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich fast immer pleite, weil mein Gold will immer ausgegeben werden=(
Naja seit einigerzeit hat sich die Situation gebessert seit ich Schreckensstein, Königsbernstein u.s.w. für ca. 100g im AH verkaufe. Nun habe ich 3.600g. Was für mich eine Menge Gold ist und mir ist aufgefallen um so mehr Gold ich habe, umso geitziger werde ich damit^^


----------



## Shadowcreeper (17. November 2010)

Ich hab momentan um die 10000 Gold + 50g pro Char, also etwas mehr.
Ich habe gestern noch jeglichen Restmüll aus den Banken entsorgt, damit noch die 5k gemacht, bin aber selbst mit 100 Gold auf Level 80 schon oft zurechtgekommen.
Nachdem ich Alchemie das erste mal auf Maximallevel hatte, hab ich in ca. 3 Tagen um die 30k Gold gemacht, seitdem ist mir Gold ziemlich wumpe 

Jetzt starte ich mit allen Berufen auf 450 ins Addon, bin zufrieden und werd auf 85 soviel Gold sammeln wie ich brauche, auch wenns nur 10000 sein sollten.

Viel Spaß beim farmen, nicht farmen oder was auch immer

P.S.: WIRTSCHAFTSSIMULATION WoW


----------



## Baumtobewild (17. November 2010)

Mr Dauerpleite >.<


----------



## Mief (17. November 2010)

Normalerweise habe ich nie viel Gold, aber wegen des bevorstehenden Addons, bei dem ich einen Goblin erstellen werde, habe ich mir schonmal Gold in Höhe der Kosten für das Schnelle und das Kaltwetter-Fliegen erspielt.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (17. November 2010)

388 k Gold in Bar im Moment. Wenn man alle gebunkerten Mats verkaufen würde wäre es noch extrem mehr. Ja Gold so bringt keinen Gewinn man muss es schon investieren^^ Ach ja und ich verschwende zu viel... Sinnlose Items à la LKQuestreihe, Tundramammuts für Twinks usw... 

Na mal gucken was mit Cata kommt und wie man dort Gold machen kann am Anfang. Aber glaub ein gutes Startpolster um mir eventuelle Luxusgüter à la Tundramammut/Chopper gleich am Erscheinungstag hohlen zu können.


----------



## Kafka (17. November 2010)

Bin jetzt bei ca 40k Gold angekommen. Aber auch nur, weil ich vor über nen Monat die letzte Ini gemacht habe usw und ansich nur zwischen AH und Postkasten hin und her gelaufen bin xD (Ich fand es halt sehr sinnlos, vor Cata noch irgendwas zu machen ausser bissal PvP gegen die Langeweile)


----------



## nosmoke (17. November 2010)

hab in den letzten 3 monaten aus 268g satte 15'000g gemacht, rein nur durchs AH, n bisel mountfarmen war auch dabei, aber nicht mehr ^^


----------



## improwars (17. November 2010)

Mein Ziel war 25K für den Catastart um evtl. ein wenig Mats für die neuen Berufe zu kaufen oder die ein oder andere Rüsi. Bin jetzt bei 33K angekommen und denke das reicht um über die Runden zu kommen


----------



## Trolligerand (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> habe mir eben mal wieder 20k gold gekauft ist billiger als zu farmen stunden lang



ich hoffe du dummes kind bekommst ein lebenslangen bann dafür


----------



## Flowersun (17. November 2010)

Im Moment hab ich fast 6k Gold... ABER!! ich weis selber net wie das plötzlich so hoch ging^^ viele inis, viel verkauft.... 

Für gewöhnlich bin ich "Mr. Dauerpleite"


----------



## Streubombe (17. November 2010)

Mal kurz nachrechnen... Also da wäre mein Main, dann der Twink, meine vier Bankchars... Schulden mal abziehen, ausstehende Auktionserlöse und noch nicht abgegebene Quest addieren. Das sind dann... Joh, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, dann müsste es ziemlich genau genug und 22 Silber sein...


----------



## BooGeY83 (17. November 2010)

mit WotLK ist ja gold beschaffen recht einfach
mit BC war ich immer so um die 15-20k
ab WotLK stieg es immer nur nach oben bis jetzt bei 120k und steigt weiter


----------



## waldiusa (18. November 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich fast 6k Gold... ABER!! ich weis selber net wie das plötzlich so hoch ging^^ viele inis, viel verkauft....



Du hattest aber nicht zufällig weit mehr als 4000 Gerechtigkeitspunkte? Weil wenn doch hast du mit 4.0.3 ja nen kleinen Goldregen erhalten, jenachdem wie viel mehr du hattest.


----------



## blockbuster777 (18. November 2010)

Bin Momentan bei 142k Pro Tag kommen Knapp 1k dazu.

Da ich auf meinem Server 286/296 VZ formeln kann bin ich meistens die erste Anlaufstelle für Verzauberungen, knappe 30 Stück am Tag und da kommt ordentlich TG bei raus.

Naja die Farmarbeit der Formeln bzw das Goldausgeben dafür muss sich ja auch mal rentieren.

Ansonsten verkauf ich alles was ich plünder. Ich lass nie was liegen


----------



## Palduron (18. November 2010)

nix, mit cata ist schluss.


----------



## Contemptio (18. November 2010)

nur noch ca 1000g, bis cata vlt 5k...ihr suchtis^^


----------



## StrangeInside (18. November 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Bin Momentan bei 142k Pro Tag kommen Knapp 1k dazu.
> 
> Da ich auf meinem Server 286/296 VZ formeln kann bin ich meistens die erste Anlaufstelle für Verzauberungen, knappe 30 Stück am Tag und da kommt ordentlich TG bei raus.
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht zufällig Zwerg-Priester auf Azshara oder? =)


----------



## Kerbe (18. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> ich hoffe du dummes kind bekommst ein lebenslangen bann dafür



glaube ich kaum weil ich schon so oft gekauft habe und blizz interresiert es eh nicht


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> ich hoffe du dummes kind bekommst ein lebenslangen bann dafür



Durchaus asoziales Verhalten. Und damit meine ich nicht den Goldkäufer.

Wenn er meint, dass er Gold kaufen soll, bitte, dann soll er es tun. Lass ihn doch.


----------



## Daddelprinz (18. November 2010)

Bevor ich meinen Acc verkauft habe waren es 90.000 gold, erspielt in einem Jahr. Täglich waren es ca. 1-1,5k, die ich erspielt habe. Leider habe ich auch fast die Hälfte davon zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Sonst wären es über 100k gewesen. Spielzeit war täglich 6-8 Std.


----------



## Lari (18. November 2010)

Knapp 5.000 Gold, hatte aber auch lange Pause.
Im neuen Addon werden Erze gefarmt/verkauft + allem was dabei abfällt, dazu noch die Barren mit CD gildenintern verhökern oder im AH. Dann noch, sobald man die wichtigen Items ausm Raid hat die wieder vermutlich kaufbaren Kugeln verhökern. Da kommt gut was rein 

Und wenn ich zurückdenke kamen allein von 70 - 80, wenn man sich nichts großes geleistet hat knapp 5000 Gold zusammen. Wird also auch einiges beim Leveln dazukommen.

Und @ Goldkäufer:
Und wenn man dann in einer Ban-Welle drinsteckt ist Blizzard wieder der Arsch. Alles klar


----------



## Shelung (18. November 2010)

Also ich habe seit bc immer einen betrag von 1000 bis 3000 gold da man ja nie weis^^. 

Mich ärgert es immer das ich es nie schaffe mehr gold zu machen aber inzwichen weis ich warum.



Ich gebe zu viel aus für:	Ruf, classic krahm und nochmals classic krahm xD


Mal ne auflistung^^: Ingi beruf schluckte knapp 2k gold (mit jeeves und heli...) Der sulfuronhammer der jetzt irgendwie bei meinen unbenutzten twinks liegt und mit cataclysm wohl auch so endet.

Ach ja falls den wer haben will der ist bei einem ally auf der silbernen hand. Ich verkaufe ihn günstig (keine 10k gold xD) aber am liebsten hätt ich das gold ja auf meinem main der auf nem englischem server sitzt ^^.

Zul gurub ruf, Etliche gold verschlingende quests...
Moment so viel ist das nicht.

Warum bin ich nur so arm :.-(


----------



## Shelung (18. November 2010)

Ach wenn ich schon dabei bin.

Spielt zufälligerweise auch jemand auf einem englischen server?

Würde mich mal interessieren .


----------



## serverdown (18. November 2010)

X-eln schrieb:


> bin atm bei erst bei 700k, wobei ich auch erst vor nem halben jahr angefangen hab mich mit dem ah zu beschäftigen ^^



Troll


----------



## Iumi (18. November 2010)

hab so 55k aber die brauch ich mit cata nicht. werde auf nem anderen realm von 0 anfangen. gibt mir mit der neuen welt vll ein gefühl wie damals zu vanilla.


----------



## waldiusa (18. November 2010)

Blizzard sollte uns Spielern mit den Goldbunkern mal was zukommen lassen. Nen kleinen Panzerknacker als Pet vielleicht.  Denn wir sorgen ja in gewisserweise dafür, dass einiges vom Goldverkäufergold direkt gebunden wird also quasi direkt wieder aus dem Spiel ist. 

Interessant wird es, wenn alle ihre Goldspeicher auflösen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Durch's AH kommst du garnicht mehr an Gold ran  Zumindest bei mir als Alchi nicht mehr da kaum noch jemand raiden geht und keine Fläschchen mehr kauft. Und Kräuter braucht mittlerweile auch niemand mehr so wie's aussieht.



Als Bergbauer kommt man momentan super an Gold durchs AH.

Es gibt so viele Deppen die Saroniterz für 10-11 G pro Stack verkaufen. Dabei bekommt man verhüttet schon 12,50 G vom NPC dafür:-)

Ich hab bisher 2 Gildenbanken (Banken nicht Fächer) voll Saroniterz.


----------



## blockbuster777 (18. November 2010)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig Zwerg-Priester auf Azshara oder? =)



Doch


----------



## waldiusa (18. November 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher 2 Gildenbanken (Banken nicht Fächer) voll Saroniterz.



So schaut es bei mir auch aus. Selbst wenn der vermutete Andrang/Verknappung beim Saronit ausbleiben sollte, kann man es beim NPC verkaufen, da ich die letzten Monate immer unter 12g gekauft habe, wenn es drin war.


----------



## X-eln (18. November 2010)

serverdown schrieb:


> Troll



rofl, du bist der troll


----------



## maxpayne2006 (18. November 2010)

Also ich mach mein Geld immer mit Berufen und durch das AH 
Habe alle Berufe hochgeskillt und war mal bei 30k Gold, dann hab ich jeden Char (insgesamt 10 ^^) mit Epic fliegen ausgerüstet und jetz sinds wieder so 23k 

Ich muss sagen, es geht eigentlich recht einfach Gold zu machen, wenn man weiß wie :>


----------



## waldiusa (18. November 2010)

maxpayne2006 schrieb:


> Habe alle Berufe [...], dann hab ich jeden Char (insgesamt 10 ^^)
> Ich muss sagen, es geht eigentlich recht einfach Gold zu machen, wenn man weiß wie :>



Besonders mit 10 Chars....  Da reicht es ja täglich nen CD/Berufe-Daily zu klicken und man hat ohne viel Arbeit in nem Monat etwas Gold zusammen.


----------



## Gnorfal (18. November 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> ich hoffe du dummes kind bekommst ein lebenslangen bann dafür



Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie solche Menschen es schaffen, sich in einem öffentlichen Forum zu regestrieren.

@ Topic: knapp 300k und 2 Banken voll Mats.


----------



## Volusenus (18. November 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man kaum Gold braucht, um WoW in angemessener Weise spielen zu können. Das was man braucht, bekommt man eh nebenher.

Daher "mache" ich auch kaum welches, geschweige denn, dass ich es "bunkere". Dafür ist mir meine Zeit, die ich dieses Spiel spiele, zu schade. Gibt schönere Dinge in WoW.


----------



## PeterPet (19. November 2010)

Wenn irh ja alle so reich seid wie ihr sagt (was mich durchaus freut 

könnt ihr mir ja meinen hyazinthara auf (ambossar allianzseite für ne gute summe abkaufen*hust*


Ps*neutrales ah xD


----------



## waldiusa (19. November 2010)

PeterPet schrieb:


> Wenn irh ja alle so reich seid wie ihr sagt (was mich durchaus freut
> könnt ihr mir ja meinen hyazinthara auf (ambossar allianzseite für ne gute summe abkaufen*hust*
> Ps*neutrales ah xD



Wie jemand schon schrieb, mit dem Goldzuwachs fällt auch die Bereitschaft Gold auszugeben.  Was ist der bei euch denn so Wert? Auf Zuluhed schwankt der zwischen 6k und 22k.


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. November 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man kaum Gold braucht, um WoW in angemessener Weise spielen zu können. Das was man braucht, bekommt man eh nebenher.
> 
> Daher "mache" ich auch kaum welches, geschweige denn, dass ich es "bunkere". Dafür ist mir meine Zeit, die ich dieses Spiel spiele, zu schade. Gibt schönere Dinge in WoW.




Ist genau wie im richtigen Leben.

Man kann sehr gut mit nem durchschnittlichen Einkommen leben, aber mit mehr geht vieles leichter.


----------

